# Old wads



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have come into some old Pacific Vere Lite PVS R-1 12 ga. wads and wondered if anyone had a link for any data for these. The are red in color.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Many years ago I used Pacific wads, if memory serves me right the red wads are for trap/dove loads. IF I'm remembering right you should be able to load these using Winchester 7/8 oz AA specs.


----------

